# Beaver trapping season



## salmonguy10 (Dec 24, 2011)

I was wondering what the season for trapping beaver is in the lapeer county area? Thanks. I believe we are in unit C but I'm not sure


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

season is open in unit C, resident nov 10-march 31

there is no limit on beaver

you also can get 1 otter in unit C, you need a kill tag for that and it needs to be sealed by the dnr if you happen to get one...

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10880_10992-31654--,00.html


----------

